# Neuberger Handbedienebene



## cas (13 April 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Neuberger Handbedienebene (HS-ECO ???) automatisch weiterregelt, wenn die Zentral-CPU ausgefallen ist.
Stimmt das wirklich oder bleiben nur die Ausgänge "stehen" ?

Wo findet man von Neuberger die Ausschreibungstexte ?

VG CAS


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 April 2018)

cas schrieb:


> Weltraumflug in den USA zu gewinnen!
> Kratze hier ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ mit einer Münze,
> und finde heraus, ob Du der Gewinner bist!


Habe ich gemacht, da stand "Made in Korea" drunter ist das ein Gewinncode?


----------



## Wu Fu (13 April 2018)

Ich kann Dir zwar nicht direkt weiterhelfen da ich Neuberger nicht im Detail kenne.
Aber wie soll eine Handebene regeln könnne? Die hat sicherlich keinen Sollwert, keinen Istwert und keine CPU, oder?


----------



## NGA (23 Mai 2018)

Hallo CAS,

Das HS-ECO-System ist eine Fabrikats unabhängige Handbedienebene für Automationssysteme. Die Modulserie ist als Handbedienebene für die unterschiedlichsten Automationssysteme konzipiert.
Sie benötigt Einbautiefe von 80 mm (100 mm inkl. Klemmen) und kann so auch in Tableaus mit geringer Tiefe eingesetzt werden.
Das HS-ECO-System ist eine reine lokale Vorrangbedien-/ Anzeigeeinrichtung (LVB). Weitere Infos zur HS-ECO-Serie sind auch hier zu finden: https://bit.ly/2IHYeD7

Bei dem Neuberger Automationssystem PMC2 besteht diese Möglichkeit. 
Die Peripheriemodule besitzen eine eigene Intelligenz und arbeiten, je nach Parametrierung, ohne Verbindung zum CPU-Modul autark weiter.


Letzter Anlagenzustand wird beibehalten
Regelung arbeitet weiter
Kommunikation der Module untereinander ist weiter aktiv.

MfG

NGA
www.neuberger.net


----------

